# Jumo dTron Setup Programm



## Atlantik (11 April 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Habe mir gerade die Testversion des Setupprogrammes für Jumo dTron300 runtergeladen.

Frage:  Kennt jemand die Schnittstellenbeschreibung für das Datenkabel (PC-Interface)?
Lt. Jumo: TTL/RS232 Umsetzer. Funktioniert da wohl das gute alte S5-Kabel ?

Schonmal Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 April 2007)

Atlantik schrieb:


> Lt. Jumo: TTL/RS232 Umsetzer. Funktioniert da wohl das gute alte S5-Kabel ?



Nein, bestimmt nicht ! Das passt nur für die S5.



Atlantik schrieb:


> Wie postet man falsch??
> Nachdem man Google, die FAQs und die Suche erfolgreich ignoriert hat, erstellt man zwei bis fünf neue Themen, in den falschen Unterforen, mit kreativem Titel und undeutlichem Text, unter dem sich jeder etwas anderes vorstellen kann!



Dannach muss man dann völlig empört die Löschung seines Accounts beantragen !


----------



## gravieren (11 April 2007)

Hi



> Zitat von *Atlantik*
> 
> 
> _Lt. Jumo: TTL/RS232 Umsetzer. Funktioniert da wohl das gute alte S5-Kabel ?_
> ...


 
UG hat recht S5 ist Current loop (20mA - Pegel)


TTL ist 5 Volt Pegel
RS232 ist +- 15 Volt Pegel (+-10Volt)


@UG


> Dannach muss man dann völlig empört die Löschung seines Accounts beantragen !


Irgendwie hast du ja recht  

ABER haben wir nicht alle mal klein angefangen


----------



## Oberchefe (11 April 2007)

> TTL/RS232 Umsetzer. Funktioniert da wohl das gute alte S5-Kabel ?


 
da würde ich mal sagen MAX232 Standard-Applikation


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> da würde ich mal sagen MAX232 Standard-Applikation



Falsch.

MAX232 ist RS232 auf TTY 20mA.

Du verwechselst hier TTL mit TTY.

Du hast wohl auch noch ne 4stellige Postleitzahl ?

Huhu....


----------



## Oberchefe (12 April 2007)

lieber UG, so langsam mache ich mir wirklich Sorgen, erst die Geschichte mit der Antike, und jetzt das hier....

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Serial_Programming:MAX232_Driver_Receiver

und Datenblätter:
http://www.maxim-ic.com/quick_view2.cfm/qv_pk/1798


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> lieber UG, so langsam mache ich mir wirklich Sorgen, erst die Geschichte mit der Antike, und jetzt das hier....
> 
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Serial_Programming:MAX232_Driver_Receiver
> 
> ...



Also, in meiner Kösterbox ist für *20mA *ein MAX232 drinn....

Wie hast du so schnell die Datenblätter gefälscht ?


----------



## hovonlo (13 April 2007)

@ug:
Also ich glaub' schon, dass in deiner Kösterbox ein MAX232 drinsteckt - aber nicht für 20mA sondern für die RS232. Schau doch mal rein und du wirst feststellen, dass in der Box *2* (in Worten : zwei) Konvertierungen stattfinden:

:arrow: RS232 <-> TTL (das macht der MAX232 (wieso heißt der nur so???))

und dann noch für die andere Seite

:arrow: TTL <-> 20mA (TTY), hier sind meistens einfache Transistorschaltungen und/oder Optokoppler im Einsatz


----------



## argv_user (13 April 2007)

hovonlo schrieb:


> @ug:
> Also ich glaub' schon, dass in deiner Kösterbox ein MAX232 drinsteckt - aber nicht für 20mA sondern für die RS232. Schau doch mal rein und du wirst feststellen, dass in der Box *2* (in Worten : zwei) Konvertierungen stattfinden:
> 
> :arrow: RS232 <-> TTL (das macht der MAX232 (wieso heißt der nur so???))
> ...



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Der MAX232 setzt RS232 auf TTL um und umgekehrt (je 2 pro Richtung) und kommt mit 5 Elkos und 5V aus.


----------

